# Before starting any therapies.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Please have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS. ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is very important.JeanG


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Eric, would you consider having an Internalist and a family general Doctor, telling you that what you have is IBS without sending you for any tests..a true diagnosis?I never thought about it before, but I never had any tests preformed on me to rule out anything else, but since i answered no to any blood in stool and my young age, everything was ruled out without tests and i was put on meds wich helped for four years ,until recently.Do you think I should be dianoseed from a GI doctor specifically or is this "ruling out b age and blood, good enough?-------------------Cadia


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cadia, they make a diagnoses after examining your medical history at a young age this can sometimes be the case. The fact you had two doctors see you is good, but if you have any questions about this ask them some questions about it. I personally think seeing a good GI for tests if needed or dicussing the lack of tests is a good thing.What tests have you had done exactly.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program.www.ibshealth.comwww.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

I've had them listen to my stomach and then askme a bunch of questions.the only tests i've ever had were from the ER when i had a bad ibs attack.The took a stool sample,urine sample,blood sample and put their fingers, you know where.Other than that i have had no tests from the Doctr currently treating me, and recently has told me he can do nothing more for me and to see a shrink for medication since he says he can do nothing more for me.So he can't/wont do any more for me until i see a shrink, but i think i should see a GI first and then a shrink, this Doctor of mine is makingme very confused about all this and doesn't seem very willing to help.I called him the other day because of a bad attack and he wouldn't even help eover the phone he just said to go see that shrink we were talking about and that that would take care of my spasms/pain.-------------------Cadia


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

forgot this BTW all the tests the hospital did came back perfectl fine the only test that i ever had that came back "not fine' was when i was on my period and had a blood test and it came back slightly anemic, but this is normal for women when bleeding.-------------------Cadia


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

cadia, see if you can find a good gi doctor who can explain and work with you on this and also to see if he might want to do more tests. This can be as or more benefical as anything you do for a lot of reasons, if nothing else then sheer patient education. This is something a lot of middle level MDs might not know or have the time to go into in depth with you. The percentage of misdiagnoses is in the three to five percent range, but you don't want to be in that percentage.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program.www.ibshealth.comwww.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Very true Eric, i DONT want to be in that percentage.-------------------Cadia


----------

